# Consulta - Circuito con sensor CNY70 no funciona



## llort14 (Jul 13, 2011)

Hola amigos del foro, quiero comentarles mi problema porque ya llevo semanas desesperado buscando en este foro, en otros foros, hasta en taringa y consultando y no encuentro una solución factible o adecuada a mi problema. Y moderadores, sino me creen busquen y busquen, no hay nada que sea parecido a mi problema, solo para aclarar que ya revise todos los temas que hablan de este sensor y nada similar al mio. 
Arme un circuito de un robot seguidor de lineas (sacado de x-robotics, es algo famoso, por aquí lo han usado unas cuantas veces) y pues he colocado todo diría que bien, pero a la hora de encender los dos circuitos, los leds infrarrojos de los sensores se activan (comprobado con tester y camara digital), pero no detectan negro ni blanco, por lo que los motores no se activan. Si cambio el emisor y el colector de estos sensores (invierto para que el negro haga que se detengan se supone) entonces los motores andan, pero nunca se detienen pase el color que pase. 
Ambos circuitos los estoy alimentando con 4 pilas AA en serie de 1,5V (en un porta pilas) y motores no encontré mas que de 5,9V. He leído por acá que puede ser que una resistencia sea muy elevada (la R2, ver imagen del circuito) o la R3, pero no estoy seguro, y estoy desesperado ya de tanto leer y tratar y que nada funcione... 
Los transistores funcionan creo, los comprobé con mi tester y no se han abierto ni nada, están bien, y el sensor lo reemplace por uno nuevo y sigue igual. Lo único es que uso BC558 en vez de BC557 porque no pude conseguir, pero me dijeron que eso no afectaba. Es un proyecto escolar, si pueden ayudarme, les estaré muy agradecido, porque estoy desesperado ya.






Saludos!


----------



## spencer89 (Jul 13, 2011)

me parece compañero que el problema que tu tienes es que no estas usando comparadores los culaes me parece que funcionan como un tipo de amplificador son los lm358n la verdad no se como conectarlos, yo acabo de pasar por hacer un proyecto que tambien era un sigue lineas sin embargo la neta esos sensores estan bien ojetes yo consegui unos omrom con un profesor que me los vendio y mi carrito funciono al cien. te recomiendo conseguirlos o conseguir los comparadores

quita los transistores y pon los comparadores

hooo perdon mi amgogo no abia leido todo tu mensaje y me parece que el problema esta en que con las pilas no le suministras la suficiente corriente a los motores por lo que tienes que conectar el circuito con  una pila de carro o moto o usar una fuente conmutada de alto amperaje para esto usa un regulador de 5v  para alimentar a toda la parte digital mientras que para los motores usa los 12 v o 9 o 5 si estas usando fuente!!! saludos espero y te sirva


----------



## llort14 (Jul 13, 2011)

Entonces, tengo una batería de 12v por ahí y una de 9v, pero no entendí mucho la parte del regulador, perdón por ello, soy novato aún. Solo reemplazo los 6v por uno de 12v o de 9v? Y el regulador, si tu o alguien mas me podría indicar donde debe ir precisamente colocado, creo que me serviría mas, pero si tiene sentido lo del voltaje porque pareciera que lo que consume el led infrarrojo no permite que llegue suficiente al motor, o me equivoco?

Gracias por contestarme enserio!


p.d. ahora que lo recuerdo, cuando fui a comprar los componentes, un estudiante de ahí me comento que era mejor que usase una pila de 9v y que utilizara un LM7805, con la salida en el positivo y la referencia en el negativo de donde se alimenta el circuito, será que eso ayudaría?

Bueno, luego de numerosas pruebas, creeria que es el fototransistor de un sensor el que se ha quemado (me estaba percatando que el led infrarrojo y el fototransistor estaban mal conectados. No lo se, que alguien me ayude aquí? Lo que pasa es que me puse a arrojarle luz con un diodo de flash que tiene mi celular nokia e63 y mi sorpresa que si lo enciendo el circuito, poniendo las cosas segun como Dios manda, al recibir la luz, el circuito se detiene... y al no recibirla, continua. ¿Alguna pista?


----------



## Ferny (Jul 14, 2011)

Hola

Baja la resistencia R1 de 680 ohm a un valor alrededor de 200 ohm, una de las posibles causas que se me ocurren es que no esté emitiendo suficiente luz... Y por otro lado, ¿a qué distancia del sensor estás poniendo los colores blanco/negro? Este sensor no tiene más que unos mm de rango, si no lo estás haciendo ya, prueba poniendo los colores a unos 2mm como mucho de la superficie del sensor.

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 14, 2011)

llort14 dijo:


> Hola amigos del foro, quiero comentarles mi problema porque ya llevo semanas desesperado buscando en este foro, en otros foros, hasta en taringa y consultando y no encuentro una solución factible o adecuada a mi problema. Y moderadores, sino me creen busquen y busquen, no hay nada que sea parecido a mi problema, solo para aclarar que ya revise todos los temas que hablan de este sensor y nada similar al mio.
> Arme un circuito de un robot seguidor de lineas (sacado de x-robotics, es algo famoso, por aquí lo han usado unas cuantas veces) y pues he colocado todo diría que bien, pero a la hora de encender los dos circuitos, los leds infrarrojos de los sensores se activan (comprobado con tester y camara digital), pero no detectan negro ni blanco, por lo que los motores no se activan. Si cambio el emisor y el colector de estos sensores (invierto para que el negro haga que se detengan se supone) entonces los motores andan, pero nunca se detienen pase el color que pase.
> Ambos circuitos los estoy alimentando con 4 pilas AA en serie de 1,5V (en un porta pilas) y motores no encontré mas que de 5,9V. He leído por acá que puede ser que una resistencia sea muy elevada (la R2, ver imagen del circuito) o la R3, pero no estoy seguro, y estoy desesperado ya de tanto leer y tratar y que nada funcione...
> Los transistores funcionan creo, los comprobé con mi tester y no se han abierto ni nada, están bien, y el sensor lo reemplace por uno nuevo y sigue igual. Lo único es que uso BC558 en vez de BC557 porque no pude conseguir, pero me dijeron que eso no afectaba. Es un proyecto escolar, si pueden ayudarme, les estaré muy agradecido, porque estoy desesperado ya.
> ...


 

Cambiá el último transistor Q3 por un NPN BD139

Saludos !


----------



## llort14 (Jul 14, 2011)

Iré a comprar la resistencia que dices y te diré... He logrado que me funcione uno de los 2 circuitos, removiendo simplemente la resistencia de 10k, y dejando el emisor del sensor directo al BC547, de esta forma si me ha funcionado uno de los 2 circuitos (recuerden, son 2 gemelos de ese diagrama que les pase) y pues no noto calentamiento, y si, creo que es porque emite luz muy baja porque probé poniendo blanco o negro a diferentes distancias, desde 1mm y nada... Solo si lo iluminas aunque sea levemente se detiene, así que creo que como dice Ferny, apenas esta iluminando y por ello no alcanza a captarlo el fototransistor.
Les repito, solo me ha funcionado si quito la resistencia 10K, entonces... haré lo de la resistencia de 200ohm y les aviso.
Gracias por contestar!


----------



## spencer89 (Jul 14, 2011)

ok mi amigo los dos estan en lo correcto solo que el problema de el rango que tienen tus sensores se arregla usando los comparadores que te mendione arriba qeu son los lm385n usados con un potenciometro de precision, puiedes variar el rango de tus sensores o en su defecto cambiando la resistencias como lo iciste sin embargo es mejor con los comparadores y lo del voltaje mira te explicar lo que susede es que las pilitas que estas usando no pueden proporcionar la suficiente corriente para mover los motores por lo que  tienes que usar una pila de 12 v el voltaje no importa lo que importa es la corriente qeu puede proporcionar la pila es por eso que te sugeri  usar una pila de carro o de moto las cuales pueden proporcionar si no mal me equivoco asta 200 amperes o algo asi no estoy seguro talves sea un dato muy exagerado, pero si te servira para activar los motores ahora bien la manera de como debes conectarlos es la sig.
el positivo de la pila la pondras en la entrada de el regulador y en la misma linea sacaras un puente para los comunes de tus motores o un cable de estos porque no se que tipo de motores estes usando ahora bien la salida del regulador la conectas a todo el proto o baquelita o impreso lo que sea qeu estes usando esto para alimentar a toda la parte digital de tu circuito osea todo menos los motores y lo que sigue es conectar el negativo de la pila a el negativo de el circuito por eso no ai problema.
´saludos ojala y te sirva


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 14, 2011)

spencer89 dijo:


> . . . es por eso que te sugeri usar una pila de carro o de moto


 

Autito siguelineas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Batería de carro


----------



## spencer89 (Jul 17, 2011)

dos metros me parece que en las electronicas en sonde venden muchos dispositivos para tus proyectos o trabajos venden unas pilas de 12 v qeu pueden proporcionar la suficiente corriente para el trabajo del amigo,  que ademas son de tamaño reducido adecuadas para un sigue lineas, yo mismo use una para el mio!
DAAAAAAAAAAA!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 18, 2011)

Si si , suponete tres de Lion en serie , 3 de celular servirían , yo me refería a esto :



spencer89 dijo:


> es por eso que te sugeri usar una pila de carro o de moto


 

Saludos !


----------



## spencer89 (Jul 18, 2011)

si pero si pones las baterias en serie lo unico que haces es sumar los volatajes pero la corriente es la misma, si quieres que aumente la corriente las tienes que conectar en paralelo que me parece que es lo que necesita nuestro amigo!


----------



## nicovtbranquio (Feb 27, 2012)

Hola! me uní al grupo porque vi que alguien tenía el mismo problema que yo con el circuito...intente quitando la resistencia de 10k, pero tampoco funciona, también probé con la batería de carro y nada..... encontraron alguna otra solución?? o alguna sugerencia???

Este es el problema: "leds infrarrojos de los sensores se activan (comprobado con tester y camara digital), pero no detectan negro ni blanco, por lo que los motores no se activan. Si cambio el emisor y el colector de estos sensores (invierto para que el negro haga que se detengan se supone) entonces los motores andan, pero nunca se detienen pase el color que pase."

Gracias de Antemano!!!


----------



## elprofetellez (Mar 3, 2012)

para los que tienen problemas con el montaje y uso de el circuito presentado al inicio del post: primero, la fuente de alimentacion puede ser una pila cuadrada 9v, siempre y cuando los motores no excedan de 90mA cada uno. segundo, si no usan motorreductores no se va a poder, a no ser que el motor sea de no menos de 15gr de torque y a la corriente mencionana, unos mabuchi estarian bien. tercero, deshaganse de ese circuito que no les va a servir, NO tiene control de umbral, requieren un circuito comparador con el LM358 que tiene dos opamp, eso es suficiente. El cny se alimenta con 9v y resistor de 220 para emisor, receptor con resistor en pull down de 10K. Salidas del opamp a transistor. y mejor busquen y monten circuitos del foro, son mucho mejores y el que los subió seguro les dara la mano. saludos!


----------



## nicovtbranquio (Mar 4, 2012)

elprofetellez dijo:


> para los que tienen problemas con el montaje y uso de el circuito presentado al inicio del post: primero, la fuente de alimentacion puede ser una pila cuadrada 9v, siempre y cuando los motores no excedan de 90mA cada uno. segundo, si no usan motorreductores no se va a poder, a no ser que el motor sea de no menos de 15gr de torque y a la corriente mencionana, unos mabuchi estarian bien. tercero, deshaganse de ese circuito que no les va a servir, NO tiene control de umbral, requieren un circuito comparador con el LM358 que tiene dos opamp, eso es suficiente. El cny se alimenta con 9v y resistor de 220 para emisor, receptor con resistor en pull down de 10K. Salidas del opamp a transistor. y mejor busquen y monten circuitos del foro, son mucho mejores y el que los subió seguro les dara la mano. saludos!



Gracias, ya había checado en otro tema y vi que el circuito estaba mal, ya empecé a utilizar otro  .


----------

